# MAF



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been searching like hell about the MAF and I don't know what to do!!!
What MAF can I use on the GA15?
I have the full greddy fuel managment system with all harnesses and the profec e-01. Now it says that the pressure sensor will read air flow after the factory sensor maxes out. Or do I need another MAF like the cobra one?
Here is a pic of my engine. HELP!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The pic. does us no good. Isn't the MAF part of the Throttle body? If so and the map sensor takes over why are you worried about the one in the TB? Do you plan on not using that setup anymore?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> The pic. does us no good. Isn't the MAF part of the Throttle body? If so and the map sensor takes over why are you worried about the one in the TB? Do you plan on not using that setup anymore?


I don't know why? Because I want to be on the safe side of gathering up things so if something goes wrong, I'll have the MAF to make sure that I get rid of the problem if there is 'MAX OUT'.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I don't know why? Because I want to be on the safe side of gathering up things so if something goes wrong, I'll have the MAF to make sure that I get rid of the problem if there is 'MAX OUT'.


Well that is a non-issue if you use the e-manage or something that couples the MAF with a MAP sensor to take over once the MAF is maxed out. If you are not going to use that then you need to figure out of the MAF sensor element can be removed from the TB. If it cannot then you simply might have to use another MAF on the turbo piping and eliminate the wiring for the stock MAF. You will ABSOLUTELY need an engine management system to run the new MAF. I would contact JWT and see if they can help you with tuning the GA15 ecu.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> I would contact JWT and see if they can help you with tuning the GA15 ecu.


Wes I have. No response=no business


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Doesn't e-manage offer MAP-only mode?... Cause then there'll be no need for MAF sensor.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Wes I have. No response=no business


How did you try to contact them? E-mail is not the only form you know.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

even through email, they have always gotten back to me within a couple days(sometimes less than a day). Check your spam folder, and if they really didn't reply to your email, pick up the phone and call them! JWT has great customer service...


----------

